# CRAZY WEATHER!!



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

SO this week the high is in the low to mid 60s and lows don't go lower than 38 degrees :scratch: ....I'm liking this winter! I hate cold weather so I'm glad we are having warm weather. But I'm almost afraid of the winter we will get when it finally becomes winter


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing this morning! We're gonna pay for it!
Our high today is 51, then we're going to flirt with 60 the next 2 days! Thurs. low is 48! rest of this week will be around 40 for the low. It will cool off into the 40s this weekend, Sat being the coldest 43, but still...this is warm for this time of year.
I am not going to complain about it though, Going to enjoy it! Although we have rain chances moving in, and I am so tired of the rain.
We are in 2nd place right now for highest annual precipitation! We are less than 2 inches from breaking the all time annual precip. record. It's been a crazy, wet year for us, even though we did have a VERY HOT summer.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we already paid for it the last two years I think its high time we had a mild winter!

so far here things are pretty normal though highs in the 40's & 50's


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I would love a mild winter...last year we had snow on christmas...which is VERY rare!! 

Just wondering what the weather is going to do! But the warm days I take extra time to spend with the goaties since when its cold I don't stay out as long as I would like..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 63 today! OMG it was GORGEOUS! A very mild day for this time in Dec that's for sure! But much appreciated! I enjoyed taking the goats out to graze in the front yard with only a sweater on, no need for a jacket or coat! And since we haven't had any snow yet we still have some green grass. 
When the kids got home from school they watched the goats, and I cleaned my SUV out. Probably the last time it'll get cleaned this winter LOL <but then we plan to trade it in for a truck at tax time!>
The low tonight is 57! But I think it'll probably cool off a little more than that, since we're at 57 now.
We have rain moving in later tonight and tomorrow, which is a bummer, but at least it will be around 60.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

It's supposed to be 74 tomorrow and 75 Friday here.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OK ya know I love ya guys......But not sure I can like you right now?? :wink: It has been STINKING COLD here! high is 30, and it got down to like 18 last night. Been like this for about a week now. Before that we were warming up a bit during the day, but still getting cccccoooolllld at night. HMPH...If it's gonna be this cold I wish it would just SNOW already!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

in the 60s here


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It was very mild here today...a bit of rain earlier and boy did it feel wierd to be baking Christmas cookies with my kitchen window OPEN!~


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

was in 70s today...almost 2 weeks till christmas and we are still wearing shorts...last year on christmas day it snowed, looks like this year it will be rather warm! Although I will take it...I have a couple girls due to kid fairly soon and wouldn't mind warm weather for it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well It was in the upper 50's today but rained almost all day and was overcast. Looks like the same tomorrow then we drop to the 30's.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone getting snow? I see there is a storm in the south/midwest.

It's cloudy here today, 50. Supposed to be in the mid to upper 50s the next couple of days before going down into the 40s. Rain the next few days, but I don't think it's supposed to be a lot of rain this time around. 
Christmas eve and Christmas day look to be in the mid 40s and dry. Honestly, I am not going to complain since we'll be traveling.

BUT, it would be nice to have some snow after we get back home! So strange that last year we had a lot of snow by Christmas <a lot for us anyway>, and so far this year we have not had any..


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Still in the 50s and 60s here....suppose to be raining the rest of the week though


----------

